# 1D series bodies the only "professional" bodies?



## DLitterio (Feb 20, 2012)

Now if I had to classify myself to a level, it'd probably be around semi-pro. I broke into the photography world my sophomore year of college with a t1i and since getting more experience and graduating, I am wanting/needing to upgrade.

I am not trying to find the best match for my skill "level" at all, I just wanted to know why the 1d series bodies are the only ones considered to be "professional" level? I think most people classify the 5d series as prosumer even though it's used by so many professional photographers. What specs or features really set the difference?

Just curious.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 20, 2012)

DLitterio said:


> Now if I had to classify myself to a level, it'd probably be around semi-pro. I broke into the photography world my sophomore year of college with a t1i and since getting more experience and graduating, I am wanting/needing to upgrade.
> 
> I am not trying to find the best match for my skill "level" at all, I just wanted to know why the 1d series bodies are the only ones considered to be "professional" level? I think most people classify the 5d series as prosumer even though it's used by so many professional photographers. What specs or features really set the difference?
> 
> Just curious.



There are a lot of improvements when you go to a 1 series.

I rather depends on what is important to you

For example is it the weatherproofing, built in grip, non dial mode selection, high actuation shutter,? even down to the multipoint metering or 7 shot bracketing or the highest fps - 1d4 is 10fps, the 1ds3 is 5fps (5D2 doesn't manage 4). Best AF

The whole camera is a class above anything else in the range


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 20, 2012)

I believe that Canon refers to the 5D , and 1D as professional series, however, the 7D may be there as well. 

I think of it this way:

XD = pro level

xxD enthusiast

XXXD beginner and intermediate.

However, all the Canon DSLR's are good enought for professional work. If you earn your living with one, its a pro tool.

As you go up the line, you get more features, better build, and a bigger price.


----------



## dr croubie (Feb 20, 2012)

Things you get in the 'pro' level of bodies that you don't get anywhere else (in other canon bodies, at least):

Gripped Body (like it or not).
No mode-dial (like it or not).
Best AF (45pt or 61? in 1DX), next best is 7D's 19pt.
f/8 aperture focussing (at least, in 1D and 1Ds, not 1DX yet, although there's still hope).
Longer shutter lifetime 300k vs 150k for 7D or something).
Dual card slots (SD+CF, dual CF in 1DX).
Best weather sealing (1D > 7D > 5D > 50D).
5-7 (and 9?) bracketed exposures (all others do 3-shot only).
More +/-EV compensation (i think).
Counts as a 'pro' level body for Canon Professional Service (rules vary wildly depending on your continent).
What have I missed?

(nb, I hope most of this is right, no time to confirm specs.)


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 20, 2012)

dr croubie said:


> Things you get in the 'pro' level of bodies that you don't get anywhere else (in other canon bodies, at least):
> 
> Gripped Body (like it or not).
> No mode-dial (like it or not).
> ...



Awesome viewfinder (much better than 5D)
little lever that closes a shutter over the viewfinder for long exposures
veiwfinder protrudes from back so more comfortable than any others 
nice squishy viewfinder surround.
much higher level of button customisation


----------



## aldvan (Feb 20, 2012)

Paraphrasing Forrest Gump, pro is as pro does...
By the way, I own a 1Ds MkIII and a 5D MkII. In terms of IQ, I can't find any difference that lets me say that the first is more 'pro' than the second. In terms of perceived quality, obviously, 1Ds's weight and dimension speak loudly 'pro'. Very impressive on the people around!


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 20, 2012)

As mentioned above, it is a combination of the small enhancements and extra thought that goes into the design that set them apart. For me, the key differences are the build quality, weather sealing and "toughness". You get the feeling that they'll just keep going and features like the dual card slots give you that extra level of redundancy if anything goes wrong. Image-wise, they're no different to other cameras. In fact, they also miss out on some things, too. For example, the 1Ds Mk III only goes to ISO 3200, whereas the similar sensored (identical?) 5Dii goes to 25,600. Also, 1Ds models lack video. (Who ever heard of a camera that can't take videos?? There was meant to have been a firmware upgrade on 1 April last year which unlocked this feature, but it looks like Canon pulled this at the last minute - probably to get people to fork out more money for the 1Dx).


----------



## Cannon Man (Feb 20, 2012)

I used a 5DII for a year and now i've been using 1d IV cameras for 2 years and there is a big difference all around!
The 1 series have more functions and are more reliable. 

Last week i was doing a commercial shoot for a company and i planned to use the 5DII because of the resolution and i picked it up and took a couple shots and i quickly switched back to my Mark IV! it felt like a toy in my hands. it was weird to hold in my hands, the buttons didn't feel good, the eyepiece was annoyingly close to the camera body (which apparently they have fixed on the mark III), i could go on but i will already get hate from 5D fans.

The 1D series are cameras for real men who want the very best out of built quality and performance and as a working pro i care about that ergonomics and all that jazz..

I will be disappointed at Canon if they only come up with a high MP small body 5D.


----------



## cps_user (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes the 1 series is the 'real' canon pro body.

However to say the 5d can't be used profesionally is utter bullshit.

It's a very capable camera that gives the best current canon ff output for a very reasonable price (not unimportant since, as a pro, you're supposed to make money and net profit is the outcome of revenue minus cost - your accountant will love the 5d!). It's not the best tool for every situation for sure, but to dismiss it as a professional tool is shortsighted to say the least.


----------



## willrobb (Feb 20, 2012)

The 1D series has the best of eveything hasto offer, but professional cameras are those in the hands of the people who make money from photos, whether it be a 1D, 50D or even a compact. It ain't what you got but what you do with it


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I believe that Canon refers to the 5D , and 1D as professional series, however, the 7D may be there as well.
> 
> I think of it this way:
> 
> ...



i see it the same way. however you have two kind of Pro's in XD. and then it depends what features you want on ur camera..


----------



## iaind (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a EOS Professional Range brochure which lists pro bodies as 5dII, 1dIV and 1dsIII.

It also shows step up features from the non-pro 7d


----------



## DLitterio (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I think that about covers it! Thanks everyone. I have seen many images come out of the 1D series, more specifically the Mk IV and I've seen 7D images at the studio I work at. So I've seen quality differences, I just didn't really know what set the classification apart. And I agree that the range of bodies that can be used for pros isn't limited to the 1D series as the classification should really be defined by the user.

That being said, I would be the first to tell you that I would have a lot of room to improve before blaming equipment, but I really think that I may be hitting the peak with my t1i. Like thousands of other people, I am too waiting to see what this new 5d will be like.

In case anyone has some time to look at my work, even possibly offer tips or critiques, you could go to www.dlitterio.weebly.com and check it out. I would appreciate it as your comments could help me improve!

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## YellowJersey (Feb 22, 2012)

I've seen some amazing stuff from guys who I consider to be at the pro level in terms of skill and knowledge but using rebels. I've also seem some rather mediocre stuff come from guys who have great gear but sadly don't know what they're doing. 

I've long maintained that* the photographer makes the camera*. If you put entry level gear in the hands of a pro then you're going to get pro images because the photographer _knows_ how to use the camera to its full potential and has the _skill_ to properly compose the shop. If you put pro level gear in the hands of an amateur then you're going to get amateur level shots. 

Pro gear can only be pro gear if it's used by someone who knows what they're doing and can use the camera to its full potential.


----------



## Hillsilly (Feb 22, 2012)

Next Christmas, when Santa's little helpers are taking pictures of Santa and children, I can almost guarantee that they'll be using a t3i. Elves know when they're onto a good thing. And it also seems to be the current camera of choice for smart professionals. Best combination of features, image quality and price.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 22, 2012)

Hillsilly said:


> Next Christmas, when Santa's little helpers are taking pictures of Santa and children, I can almost guarantee that they'll be using a t3i. Elves know when they're onto a good thing. And it also seems to be the current camera of choice for smart professionals. Best combination of features, image quality and price.



its definately got bang for buck covered not sure i would be brave enough to shoot a wedding with it though...


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 22, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Hillsilly said:
> 
> 
> > Next Christmas, when Santa's little helpers are taking pictures of Santa and children, I can almost guarantee that they'll be using a t3i. Elves know when they're onto a good thing. And it also seems to be the current camera of choice for smart professionals. Best combination of features, image quality and price.
> ...



I've done a lot with my 40D and would still be happy using that - best bangs for your buck at the moment is betwen the 40D and the 5D classic


----------

